# CleanDetail – Nissan GT-R Wrap removal and rectification



## CleanDetail

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: De-wrap & Enhancement Detail 
*

Here we have a Nissan GT-R which unfortunately had a bad experience with a wrapping company. So, after an inspection it was time to de-wrap this baby and bring back out its colour!

This vehicle was detailed before the wrap was applied (few months in-between) but never the less what more or less flawless before been wrapped.

WARNING If you are thinking about getting your car wrapped, please read on!

THIS WAS NOT WRAP'D BY ANYONE ON DETAILING WORLD
Here is the said GT-R when it arrived.










Time for some inspection shots before the wrap was removed.





















































































































































































As you can see, far from perfect! So, taking off the wrap begins!

Using a Steam gun each section of wrap was slowly removed.










Under the rear bumper section, which was the first part to be removed, It was very clear this maybe a big job. Here are some photos which will anger the most of us....














































Yes, that's cutting marks on that car....

Next the spoiler was removed and the wrap from that and the boot removed to un cover some nasty's...

Seams the GT-R badge was removed with wire wool to make sure nothing was under the wrap



















Its also evident at this point that the spoilers been placed on the floor and damaged while not protected....














































More cutting marks.....

Seems the spoiler adhesive was removed with a blade...




























Next, door cards were removed to take the wrap of the inside of the mirrors which need to be removed to take off all the wrap.



















Now on to sorting the paint!

Here are the swirls, which i can assure you were not here before.



















Nice 50/50 of the enhancement.










Slowly getting there on the badge.










Once happy with the finish, Poorboys EX-P was applied to give this result.










Next, was for a nice layer of Crystal Rock.










And a nice finish like so....



















At this point the car was not finish but left for a nice track day before coming back to have the wheel removed, polished and sealed and another layer of Crystal Rock.

Wheel off, callipers polished with dodo juice and sealed with Jetseal









All wheels sealed with Poorboys Wheel Seal and treated with Iron-x before hand.

Another layer of crystal rock (after another 2bm wash)









After the track day the exhausts needed some loving.









all loved up










Now, with wheels cleaned, tyres dressed, carbon wrap cleaned and dressed, windows cleaned etc etc it was time to bring here out in the sun for some finish photos.




































































































Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## Jedi_Detailer

That is shocking! 
One of pictures looks like it has multi colored fleck in the paint, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing

Great work Nick! That's a really poor wrapping job. Shows you should do your homework before using anyone!! 

Chris


----------



## Bayside32

Why anyone would pay some idiot to wrap over that lovely colour is just madness, top job bud.


----------



## Derekh929

Wow just added £5k to the value fantastic turn around guys, looks stunning


----------



## Rob_Quads

That just looks like a very poor job. Should not even have taken the car back in that state.

Name and shame?


----------



## CleanDetail

Rob_Quads said:


> That just looks like a very poor job. Should not even have taken the car back in that state.
> 
> Name and shame?


I'd love to, but for legal reasons i cant :wall:


----------



## JBirchy

As above, the colour is stunning, why would you want to hide that away! The GT-R is also stunning in white, but still... that's an abysmal wrapping job!

Well done in sorting it out though mate, amazing finish now!


----------



## Rob_Quads

Nick_CD said:


> I'd love to, but for legal reasons i cant :wall:


Why? There is nothing against to law to state Company X did the wrap on the car. You have just documented what you have found in doing your job.

This is the exact reason why there are so many dodgy companies out there.


----------



## CleanDetail

Rob_Quads said:


> Why? There is nothing against to law to state Company X did the wrap on the car. You have just documented what you have found in doing your job.
> 
> This is the exact reason why there are so many dodgy companies out there.


All in good time Rob, But as action is been taken against this company, right now would not be a good time. Once all has been sorted i'd be happy let everyone know.

ATB
NIck


----------



## Rob_Quads

Ah - that is the one scenario its a bit different, if there is ongoing legal action between the parties.


----------



## Molenaar

That was almost surreal to me. To see the car unwrapped and that underneath it all is a gorgeous dark metallic colour. Like many of you, I can't believe it was wrapped!

That said, I can't believe the 'workmanship' - it's vandalism!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Awesome stuff yet again Nick. I really enjoy your write ups and photos.

The wrap was shocking!

Great correction and colour.

Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care

Cracking work Nick


----------



## Lord Flashheart

What's happening with the sections of paint that had been shaved off during the wrap application? 

Are they waiting for the legal action to take its course before attending to those sections?


----------



## greener

What a mess!!!,excellent turnaround Nick


----------



## CleanDetail

Lord Flashheart said:


> What's happening with the sections of paint that had been shaved off during the wrap application?
> 
> Are they waiting for the legal action to take its course before attending to those sections?


In one! Not really show'd to many photos as leaving them till the last min. but yea that was cut marks through the paint, primer and to the bare plastic on the mirrors which comes clean off :wall:

More info on damage etc at a later date though for obvious reasons :thumb:

Nick


----------



## Gunner63

You should name and shame the wraping company! That is shocking work from there part!


----------



## AaronGTi

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology

nice resurrect mate but I have an idea who wrapped that car....:doublesho


----------



## tonyy

So how could someone so bad wrapped the car..but now looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v

Like said many times, why would anyone want to wrap that colour ? It looks awesome.


----------



## Mad Ad

Great work the finishing shots are superb a lovely colour GTR.


----------



## EliteCarCare

That wrap was shockingly bad, I wouldn't have handed over a penny to them for work like that!

Looks a million times better now, well corrected. Nice Mk1 in the background too! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## lanky659

that wrapping is shocking, great turn around well done:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

Thanks again for all the comments guys!


----------



## lisaclio

cracking work there mate


----------



## davec

unbelievable state that beast was in. good to see it restored to its rightful glory


----------



## Kadir

Never did understand this whole wrapping business.

Glad to see this GTR has been restored to her former glory.


----------



## ercapoccia

Fantastic turn around! Well done!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Whoever wrapped that wants shooting there is just no need to cut on the car.

Midnight purple is an awesome colour and must of cost the owner a few quid having that painted in that colour.

Robbie


----------



## julio2906

The fear of a job like that stopped me getting my last car wrapped,soooo glad I went with good old trusty paint and lacquer.
Great job done to bring this car back to how it should be.

Also waiting for the name and shame.


----------



## bilout48

nice job ;-)


----------



## steve from wath

excellent,top draw work Nick

you have now made this car sparkle like it should

how long did it take in total?

the fleck in the black is relly showing through in the sun shots,also loving the work on calipers

ill have to nip in one day for a natter


----------



## Mark M

Nice correction work there


----------



## Breakable?

"far from perfect!" was a bit of an understatement, its looking good now though
Great work!


----------



## 888-Dave

Well saved Nick, looks far better in that colour anyway, finished off by your good self just nicely

Look forward to finding out who thinks they can wrap a car with their teeth :lol:


----------



## Railsbrough

So sad when something goes catastrophically wrong, but what a great turn around well done. I too wondered how long it would take to complete the work.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Nasty wrapping job!

excellent detailing work, and a stunning colour!

Richard


----------



## martyp

Fantastic work.

I know how the person who owns that car feels regarding the wrap. I had one done by a company up here and it was pretty close to what that looked like but the edges were much worse. Thankfully I debadged it myself before taking it in so I just had swirls and a few scratches from cut marks on the paint. Mine lasted three months - never ever again.


----------



## Dan J

Nice work, well rescued:thumb: that looks much nicer unwrapped imo, really like that colour:argie:


----------



## craigblues

Top Job!

I wrap and this is extremely bad work!! I'm completely shocked!


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding job from your side! :thumb: the wrapping was shocking!


----------



## SirFozzalot

Such a poor effort at wrapping! 

Top job on bringing it back to its former glory. :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

I think my son could wrap a car better than that he is not quite 4 , shocking 
But the original colour is ace I wouldn't have wanted to wrap that anyway !!! 
Awesome turnaround that wrapping company should be ashamed !


----------



## Ali A

Wow...hats off to you fella, if only everyone took as much pride in their work as you do.

Worst thing is that the owner probably did not even know the car had been wrapped in such a unprofessional manner...the truth is hidden behind the wrap, a tad to late after handing over all that cash.

Well done for such an amazing turnaround.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Cracking job mate


----------



## piemp

what a turn around and what a mug the wrap was... unbelievable how they removed the spoiler and badge :doublesho


----------



## stephenbelcher

Great Job, name and shame the vinyl cowboys....


----------



## CleanDetail

Thank you for all the comments! Shame it ended up looking like that, but when it left it was miles better. Always love the depth on this


----------



## Lewism3

Absolutely superb work bringing that paint back to life.

Gives me tingles just looking at it!!:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Looks like a good recovery. 

I just don't understand this wrapping craze. 

If they did make a reasonable job of wrapping the car the owner would not be aware of the damage underneath until the fad wears off. 

I wonder how many other people are going to uncover nasties when they remove theirs?


----------



## Hardsworth

great job in correcting that mess :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08

Shocking!!

first they butchered your previous work on the paint,then cover it up with another butchered job

did they use a rubber wheel type tool to remove the remains of the badge:wall:

Cracking work to bring the car back to life :thumb:


----------



## gb270

nice indeed


----------



## Huw

If Stevie Wonder did car wrapping. Cracking turn around. I've seen this car on a couple of forums recently and wasn't surprised to see it when I clicked on the thread. 

How do you go about pricing a job like this, you have no idea what lays beneath the wrap.

For those that are keen to know the name of the company responsible, it has been put on other forums.


----------



## mikey k

bump!

what did happen about the knife marks?


----------



## minnnt

That is fantastic. What a difference!


----------



## lew007

Excellent work, I love the shot of the finished exhaust. Never seem to get mine anything like that bright and shiny

Lew


----------



## SBM

Fantastic Job Nick :thumb:

Jeez what a terrible wrap job, had it been on long? the photo's showed so dreadful seams and overlaps quite apart from wrecking the paintwork in application and it peeling around the rear lights etc.
atrocious - name and shame them!

Its like one of those happy endings though - a simply fabulous turn around and the owner can be once again totally proud of his fine GTR.. Thats Job satisfaction:thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## bmerritt87

Stunning job, great turn around! :thumb:


----------



## Pidge

What a transformation!

Can't believe there are companies out there wrapping cars that find that level of shoddiness acceptable!


----------



## Clyde

Think I've seen this on another forum. Someone shuld be shot for that wrap. Such a lovely colour to start with. Great work!


----------

